# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διάδρομος  kettler marathon tx1

## johann

Καλησπέρα σας,
Τώρα βρήκε να τα παίξει με την καραντίνα
Ψάχνω το service manual kettler marathon tx1.
Όχι το owners manual αλλά το repair  manual ή βασικά να δω που οφείλεται και βγάζει το error         (Err 94).
Έχω βρει πως κάνει ρεσετ και ξαναξεκιναει. 
Μίλησα με αντιπροσωπεία Ελλάδος και μου είπαν ότι θέλει περιεληξη το μοτέρ γιατί τραβάει περισσότερο ρεύμα και κλειδώνει.
Θέλω να βάλω ένα αμπερόμετρο και να δω αν  όντως τραβάει και ποια είναι τα όρια του γι'αυτό ψάχνω περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

Επίσης μπορεί να φταίει και ο τάπητας που δεν έχει αλλαχθεί και λόγω ότι έχει χάσει ελαστικότητα του να το κάνει και αλλάζοντας τον τάπητα μόνο να δουλέψει αλλιώς και τα δύο μαζί πάνε σε κόστος 500€ +.

Επίσης ένα φωτοκύτταρο που έχει στο μοτέρ το έβγαλα το καθαρισα έχει κουκλί. 
Είχε πολύ μαυρίλα το μάτι και έλεγα πως φταίει αυτό.

Καθαρισα και τον τρυπητό δίσκο που  ήταν βιδωμενος ο αισθητήρας.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ

Στάλθηκε από το YAL-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pliktras

Καλησπέρα.Αν έχεις φίλε μου  τις τεχνικές γνώσεις κάνε μια αμπερομέτρηση για αρχή.Στο βγάζει άμεσα; Tο err94 το εχω δει σε δοκιμές που έκανα στο εργαστήριο σε επισκευές Σε Kettler πλακέτες, όταν ζόρισα πολύ το μοτέρ επίτηδες ή όταν είχα αστάθεια στο feedback του Close loop δηλαδή στο speed sensor

----------


## johann

Ναι αλλα πρεπει να ξερω ποδο ρευμα τραβαει .
Πχ στην ταχυτητα 1 τραβαει τοσο, στην 5. τοσο
Αυτο ψαχνω

----------


## pliktras

> Ναι αλλα πρεπει να ξερω ποδο ρευμα τραβαει .
> Πχ στην ταχυτητα 1 τραβαει τοσο, στην 5. τοσο
> Αυτο ψαχνω



Καμιά σχέση....Άμα το μοτέρ δεν έχει πρόβλημα χωρίς φορτίο άντε να ναι 2Α με την κίνηση ιμαντα, ιμαντακι και ράουλο.

----------


## george89

Καλησπερα το Ε94 το βγαζει απο μοτερ και πλακετα. βαλε αμπερομετρο  σε σειρα βαλτο σε ταχυτητα 4 χλμ και ανεβα επανω αν τραβαει πανω απο 6Α (που θα τραβαει) θες ταπητα για αρχη πριν κανεις οτιδηποτε και μετα φτιαχνεις και το μοτερ εαν εχει προβλημα.

----------

mikemtb73 (14-11-20)

----------

